# Tutorial on Cinematography - 3 Basic Techniques for Lighting Everything



## nerwin (May 18, 2017)

Okay, this isn't an article but its a video and as quick as the video is, I actually learned something about lighting.

I've always wondered how people took really clear photos of glass bottles, you have to reflect the light off the background!

Worth a watch!


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2017)

Nice little video.  

Another little trick is to build a light box and shoot controlled light from below.  Mine is a U Haul Golf bag packing box.  They are nice and tall.  I have a piece of clear plexi and dark plexi to top it with.  Put a strobe in the bottom and shoot the light up.  You will generally have to lower the power of the strobe quite a bit to balance the light completely.


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2017)

The instructions for such a box. Light up the Floor - A Floor Lit Table Top Studio Project - DIY Photography


----------

